# Ladies aus dem Rhein-Main-Gebiet



## isali (19. Oktober 2009)

Hallo,

suche jemanden aus dem Rhein-Main-Gebiet, speziell Darmstadt oder Umgebung für gemeinsame Ausfahrten. Fahre selbst sehr gemütlich bergauf (mangelnde Fitness ) und etwas rasanter bergab, wenn möglich auf eher anspruchsvolleren Trails. Habe bisher leider niemanden gefunden, der einen ähnlichen Fahrstil hat, darum versuche ich es hier.
Bin übrigens 25 und studiere Biologie. Würde mich freuen, wenn ich bald nicht mehr allein unterwegs sein muss. 

Isa


----------



## speciallady (20. Oktober 2009)

hallo isa,

fahre gerne mal mit. komme aus ffm, habe aber ein auto. in da habe ich studiert, noch immer eine meiner lieblingsstadt. fahre sowohl hoch, als auch runter durchschnittlich. man würde sich also nicht aus den augen verlieren.

by the way: willst du nicht im winterpokal starten? wir haben noch plätze im ladies only- hurra die hesse komme- team frei. wäre doch passend und ich denke, wir fahren auch mal gemeinsam.

gruss aus ffm, sabine


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kirsten66 (20. Oktober 2009)

Hallo, ich fahre auch gerne mit, bin aus Alsbach und bin aber jetzt nicht die Gewalt auf dem MTB. Meld dich doch mal......


----------



## swe68 (20. Oktober 2009)

@ Sabine
Isa besteigt - glaube ich - schon die Sofanordwand.

Aber um den Thread mal zum "Einfangen" weiterer Teammitglieder zu benutzen: Was ist denn mit Dir, Kirsten?


----------



## isali (20. Oktober 2009)

Hey, klingt ja schonmal gut. Hab vergessen zu sagen, dass ich n ganz schlechten Orientierungssinn habe und hier leider auch noch nicht so viele Trails gefunden habe.
Und: ja, ich bin schon in einem WP-Team untergekommen.


----------



## speciallady (20. Oktober 2009)

Hallo Zusammen,

wo sind die Mädels aus dem Rhein-Main Gebiet? Haben noch Plätze frei im " ladies only-hurra, die hesse komme" Team.

Meldet Euch schnell, der Winterpokal fängt bald an und das Punkte Sammeln motiviert ungemein. 

Nebenher kann man noch alle komischen Kommentare zu den Sportarten lesen, was erlaubt ist, was nicht, wer wieder 15 h am Tag auf dem rad sitzt, and so on;

das amüsiert mich immer am meisten 

vg speciallady


----------

